# Bulls fan curses at, spits towards Grant Hill



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> As Hill left the floor after the game, he was held back from a fan who he said cursed and spit at him.
> 
> "He said some profanity and spit in my direction," Hill said. "I'm not going to let somebody spit at me. He knew he did wrong because he took off running."
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2011/04/05/20110405phoenix-suns-final-shot-plan-disappointment.html

Not cool.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm glad security caught the guy. Ridiculous.


----------

